# couple of group pics....one real funny..one of just pix



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=18906:attachment] </span>

"spoiled...and the spoiled brat"


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hillarious. The last one is so cute. It's like "Take that!" Hee







You take such nice pics!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great shot, Jaimie! LOL! I guess that says it all! 
The rest are nice too. (maybe Parker needs to come live with me) lol


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

So cute! That bow in Pixel's hair is gorgeous!

I love that last photo!!! It reminds of a picture of my grandparents. It was their 20th anniversary photo! They were at the photographer's studio and they were attempting to get a nice formal portrait, my grandpa was smarting off and teasing my grandma and she turned and stuck her tongue out at him- and the photographer managed to get it! Its my favorite photo of my grandparents.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Your pics are amazing. You must have such fun. I wish you could photograph Bentley. But i am too far away.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love that shot with the tongue out..








That shot should win an award (I dont know of any contests







) but if you do enter any
it would really win







They both look great!!!

andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> What a great shot, Jaimie! LOL! I guess that says it all!
> The rest are nice too. (maybe Parker needs to come live with me) lol[/B]


parker is a mommas boy....he wont be happy with ne one but me! hahah



> So cute! That bow in Pixel's hair is gorgeous!
> 
> I love that last photo!!! It reminds of a picture of my grandparents. It was their 20th anniversary photo! They were at the photographer's studio and they were attempting to get a nice formal portrait, my grandpa was smarting off and teasing my grandma and she turned and stuck her tongue out at him- and the photographer managed to get it! Its my favorite photo of my grandparents.
> 
> ...


aww what a great pic i bet that is...

the bow is from vals bows on ebay..i just had to have it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

rotfl
















the last one is a keeper! love the one of them together!

the new light must be working good huh?


hmmmm


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! They are SO cuuuttteee!!!!!







I love the last one, he's looking like "Mom, look at what she's doing!!" Priceless.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Those pictures are great. Of course when you have such adorable pups to star in the pictures you can't miss. They're so cute..................Pat


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

All of them are great shots and they're both so adorable. You have great cuts on both of them too imo.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That last picture cracked me up! LOL

I love the how her bow is the only thing with color in the pic, it just stands out so nice. Very nice job on the pics!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Parker - I bet he always gets picked on. What's with these wimpy boys???!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I love the tongue in the 3rd picture! You take great pictures of your beautiful furballs!

ginny


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Omg Jaimie that is a great shot of that little stinker sticking her tongue out at her brother!! Hilarious!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG those are just toooo cute!







And that last one is hilarious!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Great pictures! I agree, you need to be submitting your photos in photo contests.


Joy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW!! LOLOL! that is so funny! Your babies are so beautiful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous pictures... the last one is award-winning... you must enter that one in a contest... it's a winner for sure!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What great pictures, Jaimie! I love the last one...Parker saying "M-O-M" while Pixel gets the last word in...lol


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL.















I have one of Gizmo sticking his tongue out at my boyfriend aka "daddy."



They're SO beautiful.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful pictures.














Parker is always such a sweetie. Pixel is so cute. I love her hair cut. I wish Sassy had thick hair like that. Pixel looks likes she is a little pistol. Such personality.







They are a special pair.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Those two couldn't be or get any cuter!!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

just adorable







both of them

do you think she knows what she is doing?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That last picture - pee in my pants funny! They're so cute Jaimie.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I always love your photos - but the one where Pixel is blowing a rasberry is PRICELESS . Sarah


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I smellllllllll calendar photo!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

That last pic is priceless - you should make a greeting card out of that one....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is true.....a picture is worth a thousand words. Tooooooo cute! Love all the pics.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Very cute....and that last one is down right hysterical!!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What adorable pics! Pixel's cut is cute. Love the one with her sticking her tongue out at him. LOL!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What beautiful pictures Jaimie, Parker and Pixel are adorable














Well, errrrrrrrr Pixel sure said it all to poor Parker like she is saying " I am prettier than you, so there!!!!!!!!"








I have to say though it is the best picture I have seen in a long time, it's hillarious


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMGOSH your guys are so cute!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ROTFLMAO that last one is a SCREAM!!!! we will all have to scour the web for photo contests for you. lol








they are both so d*mn cute. i might come steal them....

ann marie and the "i dont want no cute puppies stealing MY thunder... oh wait, i dont LIKE thunder... nevermind... they can HAVE my thunder..." buttercup, who really should stop drinking...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, those are really great shots of Parker & Pixel.







Do you give lessons?







The last one cracked me up







. It's priceless.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The last picture is priceless.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG!!! The first one is to die for and the last one... definitely contest winning material!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic pictures. I love them all but that one with Pixel's tongue out is just too cute. Love the bow too. You do take some great pictures.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

One word...Priceless. Do you travel for photo shoots yet??
Aimee


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice.
















But when did you start taking naked doggie pictures?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Jaimie, I needed a good belly laugh, I love the last picture. YOu really should enter it in a contest.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww cute pictures as usual.







That last one is great!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

so over-the-top cute i can't hardly stand it!! they're all great but the first one of Pixel made me swoon, and then subsequently squeal!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

The last one is a hoot! I wish there was a show called America's Funniest Photos because you'd win!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures!! Both your babies are gorgeous and that last picture is perfect!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I love all of them but that last one is PRICELESS.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Jaimie,*

*You take such beautiful pics!! I love all the pics but the one in the middle has to be my favorite...the tilted heads and innocent looks are priceless!*

*It sure was pleasant and refreshing to see those pics, thank you so much for sharing them with us.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Wonderful pictures, they are sooooo cute.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

jamie, just simply adorable.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

The last one HAS to be a calendar pic! I love it!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> and the funniest pic i've ever taken[/B]


That is hysterical!! Too cute!!! I love it!!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is the Cutiest Shot with the Tongue out...









Could not have planned it!!!

Too Special. There has got to be contest you can put that in.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow... what a beautiful shot of the two of them, and then an adorable one!! You need those framed side by side to contrast the cute and silliness. So cute!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You have adorable babies. That last one is too cute.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> [attachment=18906:attachment] </span>
> 
> "spoiled...and the spoiled brat"[/B]


 

OH MY GOSH that is over the top funny!!! GREAT time to snap the shutter!



Parker and Pixel look wonderful.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Parker has to be onoe of the best looking Maltese I have ever seen, Pixels such an adorable puff as well, Love the funny picture.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That photo is so funny! It is def. calendar worthy!!!!!!


----------

